# Under The Paw - Tom Cox



## kirstylou (Mar 10, 2010)

I searched for this topic on the forum, but it didn't come up so I presumed there wasn't a topic? (sorry if theres already a topic!)

Has anyone read Under The Paw by Tom Cox?
It's about Tom, who lives in England with his family of cats, and their adventures. It is both funny, it had me in hysterics, and emotional...You will love his cats! The book has a facebook page & is available on amazon if anyones interested


----------

